# NEw Punisher Trailer



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2008)

ok this looks a bit more like i picture the punisher


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 29, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> ok this looks a bit more like i picture the punisher



Agreed, though I liked the first movie.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it just me, or does it look far too bright and colourful? Reminds me of the Joel Schumacher Batman films, which is certainly not a good thing...


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 29, 2008)

Wheres Dolph Lundgren?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm not feeling it, it looks like it'll be tacky as hell. tom jane was a badass punisher.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 29, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'm not feeling it, it looks like it'll be tacky as hell. dolph lundgren was a badass punisher.



Fixed.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 29, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> Fixed.



never seen the dolph punisher. wasn't it a straight to VHS release?


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2008)

no but it (Much like the Jane film) didnt really capture the Punisher from the comics all that well

Karl i kind of liked the cinemtography in the trailer - while it was colorful that (IMO) lends a bit more of a comic-book feel to it..


After the Hulk and Iron Man I am very optimistic about this movie
But batman and robin yeah that movie stunk  so I can see your point


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Color me skeptical.

The last Punisher was a good movie, but didn't really feel like the comic. How many times are they going to do this? Sheesh.


----------



## Vince (Jun 29, 2008)

That trailer screams "Brought to you by the makers of Highlander 2!" to me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh, shit.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 29, 2008)

Vince said:


> That trailer screams "Brought to you by the makers of Highlander 2!" to me.



 Funny stuff. Looks like it sucks. Tom Jane was good IMO.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't get what the big problem was with the first Punisher movie. Tom Jane was great and John Travolta ruled as the bad guy, I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

First Punisher?

The first Punisher movie starred Dolph Lundgren.

The one you mean is the second, and yes, it was good. It just wasn't really... eh, true to the comic.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Color me skeptical.
> 
> The last Punisher was a good movie, but didn't really feel like the comic. How many times are they going to do this? Sheesh.




How many times did it take them to get Spiderman semi-right?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 29, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> How many times did it take them to get Spiderman semi-right?



2, and then they ruined it completely on #3


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: Spider-Man -

I liked 1.
I liked 2. 
I liked 3.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Re: Spider-Man -
> 
> I liked 1.
> I liked 2.
> I liked 3.



I still haven't seen the 3rd one. I loved the first, the second was pretty good. The director also did the Evil Dead series. Army of Darkness ftw!

But yeah the last punisher movie was awesome imo.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 29, 2008)

The Punisher movie with Thomas Jane was good, but I'm not in love with the Pusnisher as acharacter so it would have had to really kick ass for me to love it. This new one looks so so.


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2008)

I really liked the last Punisher movie, but like other people said, it didn't really feel like The Punisher from the comics.

I don't really know whether this'll be any good or not till it comes out, though...


----------



## Mogwaii (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a little upset. I liked the first one..


----------



## Variant (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude, didn't thay just remake this like, four years ago? Shit, WTF is up with remaking (or is that re-remake?) movies that aren't even a decade old (ahem... Batman)?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty cool. I really liked the first one -awesome movie.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jul 29, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'm not feeling it, it looks like it'll be tacky as hell. tom jane was a badass punisher.





sakeido said:


> I don't get what the big problem was with the first Punisher movie. Tom Jane was great and John Travolta ruled as the bad guy, I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'm not feeling it, it looks like it'll be tacky as hell. tom jane was a badass punisher.



Definitely. This guy looks absolutely terrible in the previews. Not really excited about this one. The Tom Jane one with Travolta kicked ass.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 15, 2008)

Variant said:


> Dude, didn't thay just remake this like, four years ago? Shit, WTF is up with remaking (or is that re-remake?) movies that aren't even a decade old (ahem... Batman)?



The Batman movies weren't really remakes. burton and shumocker's batmans were all different stories. Nolan's "batman begins" was a prequal if anything. The Dark knight was a complete different story than anything out there. 


And for the record- tom jane's punisher kicked ass. Isn't this new one a sequal? not a remake? And I liked the fact that is got away from the comicbook. I think if they can't make a movie that retains the comic book originality without making it corny as fuck then they should just ditch the comic book altogether, or get someone who can write the movie and not make it corny as hell.


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 21, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> And for the record- tom jane's punisher kicked ass. Isn't this new one a sequal? not a remake? And I liked the fact that is got away from the comicbook. I think if they can't make a movie that retains the comic book originality without making it corny as fuck then they should just ditch the comic book altogether, or get someone who can write the movie and not make it corny as hell.



Its a completely different movie actually, trying to go more in the direction of the Punisher:Warzone comics. I never read those comics before so I'm not sure how faithful its going to be, but so far it seems like it'll at least be a good action flick.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)

The Dolph Lundgren one was really bad!!!


----------

